# pokemon green english rom patch?



## Super Vegito (Aug 26, 2013)

where can i find the english patch for pokemon green cause i need one the patch i tried that i found here has some random character which i cant understand so please give me a english patch


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Romhacking.net


----------



## Super Vegito (Aug 26, 2013)

that makes my visualboy advance to crash


----------



## marcus134 (Aug 26, 2013)

either try blue or leafgreen



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> _*Pokémon Red Version*_ and _*Blue Version*_, originally released in Japan as _*Pocket Monsters: Red & Green*_ (ポケットモンスター 赤・緑 _Poketto Monsutā Aka Midori_?), are role-playing video games developed by Game Freak and published by Nintendo for the Game Boy. They are the first installments of the _Pokémon_ series. They were first released in Japan in 1996 as _Red_ and _Green_, with _Blue_ being released later in the year as a special edition. They were later released as _Red_ and _Blue_ in North America, Europe and Australia over the following three years. _Pokémon Yellow_, a special edition version, was released roughly a year later. _Red_ and _Green_ have subsequently been remade for the Game Boy Advance as _Pokémon FireRed_ and _LeafGreen_, released in 2004.


----------



## Super Vegito (Aug 26, 2013)

nvm you can close this anyways


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html

use this patch on a blue rom and that's it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2016)

Alexander_86 said:


> http://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html
> 
> use this patch on a blue rom and that's it


Oh hey I worked on that 

I would however recommend this one, as it is a far more accurate re-creation of the original Green..
(Download link has been removed because there were bugs and will supposedly be re-uploaded once those are fixed, but in the meantime I have uploaded mirrors to my dropbox here.)

If author sees this mirror and wants me to take it down then feel free to let me know.

Know that it was taken down because there were bugs. I don't know how serious the bugs were, but if it was anything game-breaking at least you knew.

That being said you bumped a year and a half old thread. Chances are they either 1) don't care anymore or 2) found what they needed already.
But I guess this might be useful for if someone randomly stumbles upon this thread by google search.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 2, 2016)

as far as I know that was the last patch shane release, so I guess people can play it without bugs, cuz I was a beta tester my name is at the credits, so now pokemon fans can try it out and check and report the bugs in this thread, the link i provided is revision D yours is A and I'm Alexander_13 in the readme or 86 in this and other forums lol


----------



## Sliter (Jan 2, 2016)

marcus134 said:


> _*Pokémon Red Version*_ and _*Blue Version*_, originally released in Japan as _*Pocket Monsters: Red & Green*_ (ポケットモンスター 赤・緑 _Poketto Monsutā Aka Midori_?), are role-playing video games developed by Game Freak and published by Nintendo for the Game Boy. They are the first installments of the_Pokémon_ series. They were first released in Japan in 1996 as _Red_ and _Green_, with _Blue_ being released later in the year as a special edition. They were later released as _Red_ and _Blue_ in North America, Europe and Australia over the following three years. _Pokémon Yellow_, a special edition version, was released roughly a year later. _Red_ and _Green_ have subsequently been remade for the Game Boy Advance as _Pokémon FireRed_ and _LeafGreen_, released in 2004.


this is wrong , pokemon Aka and Midori (red and green) was released in japan, then comes the Aoi (blue), from this "blue" were made english Red and Blue , technically, red&green does not exist in western version, only blue and a blue with modded events (not sure if the actuall "blue" have the same events of japanese one)

oh good 2004... 12 years already


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2016)

Alexander_86 said:


> as far as I know that was the last patch shane release, so I guess people can play it without bugs, cuz I was a beta tester my name is at the credits, so now pokemon fans can try it out and check and report the bugs in this thread, the link i provided is revision D yours is A and I'm Alexander_13 in the readme or 86 in this and other forums lol


Oh you're right, I actually downloaded it and it -is- Shane's patch.
Wonder why you used screenshots from the other one when uploading it though.

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/876/
Screenshots were taken from there

But this is Shane's patch:
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/

That's why I thought the one you linked to wasn't the right one.

http://hax.iimarck.us/topic/729/
I intended on trying to do it on my own but in the end it turned out everyone else did most of the job in my place >.> <.< it turned into a community project haha so I just listed Skeetendo Inc. as the creator and other people got credit for most of the work.

Shane's work however is far more complete and re-creates the original Green down to every single detail.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I put that first link cuz to tell other people it was a similar patch to shane but anyway, I should edit the post with other pics and stuff but in the meantime download the file and enjoy it remember people patch a blue rom
- Pokemon - Blue Version (USA, Europe) (SGB Enhanced) [No-Intro]
- Pokemon - Blue Version (UE) 
with this green patch and done.
Enjoy green and if you found bugs report in this thread so we can tell shane to fix them. 


http://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html


----------



## JulianoFdeS (Jul 24, 2016)

Alexander_86 said:


> Yes I put that first link cuz to tell other people it was a similar patch to shane but anyway, I should edit the post with other pics and stuff but in the meantime download the file and enjoy it remember people patch a blue rom
> - Pokemon - Blue Version (USA, Europe) (SGB Enhanced) [No-Intro]
> - Pokemon - Blue Version (UE)
> with this green patch and done.
> ...


Alexander_86, have you the .ips (REV D) of Red and Blue Version too? Shane posted in a thread on board2 but the links are down. I want so much to play this classic and the three versions at the same time (I want to trade with myself, of course) because the first generation is my favorite, and I want to have the same gameplay experience that the japaneses had.  Of course, I can to collaborate in find bugs and report it too, I would love to help. (Sorry with any english mistakes, not my native language).


----------



## WiiHackNewbie (Jul 31, 2016)

JulianoFdeS said:


> Alexander_86, have you the .ips (REV D) of Red and Blue Version too? Shane posted in a thread on board2 but the links are down.



I hope so. I've been trying to find them for ages (I used to have them, even. Should never have deleted them).


----------



## JulianoFdeS (Aug 1, 2016)

WiiHackNewbie said:


> I hope so. I've been trying to find them for ages (I used to have them, even. Should never have deleted them).


Oh man! I want so much this patches, I don't understand why Shane have deleted them without upload an updated version T.T


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 11, 2017)

sorry guys i got the green only, shane was indian, i chat with him, cuz i was his beta tester but green is nicer cuz green was never translated and red and blue did, so try the green one you won't regret it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there a way make the colorization patch work with this one?
I tried patching a clean Blue rom with the color patch before patching with the green restoration patch with no luck.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 11, 2017)

the indian guy did some in the viridian town with green but here you can check the tools he used.

i pm you the site


----------



## JulianoFdeS (Jun 6, 2017)

The hack (REV D) was released on romhacking! https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/
Fully working, at least for me, enjoy guys.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2017)

JulianoFdeS said:


> The hack (REV D) was released on romhacking! https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/
> Fully working, at least for me, enjoy guys.


That's for the heads up!


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jun 19, 2017)

thanks great i will share in other sites


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jun 21, 2017)

all the hacks of Pokemon GREEN 2 version in english and 1 in SPANISH plus the blue red and green in 1 file.


https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html
https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-second-version-1029.html
https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pok...ions-USA-Europe-Rev-D-SGB-Enhanced--1037.html
https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Verde--1038.html


----------

